# KA engine rebuild --NEED HELP ASAP please



## BobbyRay (Aug 4, 2003)

Okay so i managed to get the price of the 91 240sx down to $600. Now I need to rebuild the engine. Will someone please list all the parts im goin to need and where and for how much if you know.


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

SWAP!!!  !!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

MoreRyc3 said:


> *SWAP!!!  !! *


Yeah dont spend time and money into rebuilding a motor. Just do a swap with a new motor. Cost you less and save yourself a headache.


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

depends on what you want to achieve....
new rings+ gaskets for starters
but you might as well get some new rods and pistons, the crank should be fine...
as for where to get 'em not sure right now found somwhere with a whole rebuild kit think it was around 800$


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

OR...you could purchase a used RB20det ...215 horsepower, R32 1990-1992 skyline engine for 800 bucks..includes tranny and harness.


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *OR...you could purchase a used RB20det ...215 horsepower, R32 1990-1992 skyline engine for 800 bucks..includes tranny and harness. *


WHERE!!!!???!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Venus Autos (916)386-2286 , stop bullshitting and call em, tell em it was on the web-page.


----------



## BobbyRay (Aug 4, 2003)

so where is venus autos located---they got a website----is then RB faster than the KA and will it fit in my 91 240? ANSWERS PLEASE


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

RB will need the Unstable Hybrids swap kit, wholly custom piping, and a custom drive shaft though. I think you make up the money at the end if you do your own work, but I'm not sure about that. You could do what one guy i know did: Buy a new ka24 motor & tranny for cheap (I think like 700) and do a custom turbo kit. It ended up being around 3k + labor (non-intercooled 4-5 psi) and runs Sr20 powered 240sx's. He G'teched it at 230 hp 242 tq to the wheels. His name is DarkRaptor42 on Zilvia.


----------



## BobbyRay (Aug 4, 2003)

watever is cheaper? was your friends a KA24DE cuz thats wat i got


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

NO WAY.....RB20 does not need all that ...only rb26dett. Im almost sure that the Rb20 doesnt need anything diff. BUT u can buy special motor mounts to fit the motor like inch or half inch deeper. But from what ive read the rb20 fits right in. 

AM I WRONG?!?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *RB will need the Unstable Hybrids swap kit, wholly custom piping, and a custom drive shaft though. I think you make up the money at the end if you do your own work, but I'm not sure about that. You could do what one guy i know did: Buy a new ka24 motor & tranny for cheap (I think like 700) and do a custom turbo kit. It ended up being around 3k + labor (non-intercooled 4-5 psi) and runs Sr20 powered 240sx's. He G'teched it at 230 hp 242 tq to the wheels. His name is DarkRaptor42 on Zilvia. *



Unstable said you "need" their custom intake manifold to make the swap "look" prettier. It is NOT required. Nor is their kit and whatever comes in it. I did abosultely ZERO custom work besides cutting holes for the SMIC which only took an hour or two of cutting, fitting and recutting as needed. By the time that guy bought a cheap KA and slapped on a turbo kit, I probably spent less time and have a built for turbo spec RB20 sitting in my 240. Is it easier, I think to do a swap in the end...well maybe but my power goals arent high and I will be having a full tear down of this engine after I get all my bills paid (by Jan 04). So I will have even more reliable boost. And the RB20 (which was mewntioned) DOES NOT require a custom driveshaft. Only the RB25 and RB26. I used my KA driveshaft


oh and you have to cut the hood skeleton. Or get a CF Hood Also Vewnus sells just long blovks too. My friend got a long block for 650 SHIPPED. I may just to that. Drive this sucker until it pops all the while getting that engien rebuilt


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

i called venus auto they said the front clip was 1500 bux.. like i posted a lil while back... not 800 bux


----------



## BobbyRay (Aug 4, 2003)

*Pros and Cons*

*SR and RB r both suppost to be turboed (1 point for each) 
*SR are not that rare and easier to get parts for(2 points SR 1 point rb)
*If i get RB i'll probably have to get any other parts from Austrailia or Japan(2 points SR 0 points RB)
----Now im just growing a little tired of opinions here-though I am not a sinful man, I will feel the need so a few coarse words IF I DONT GET THE STR8 TRUTH OF WHICH ONE IS FASTER, EASIER TO GET, OH AND CHEAPER!!!!

 also I know some lingo and I can catch on but some1 please enlighten me on the definition of a front clip----most likely a stupid question from a right now feeling stupid guy but hey help me out here


----my apoligies if ne feelings were hurt in the posting of this message----


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

PorTFreaK said:


> *i called venus auto they said the front clip was 1500 bux.. like i posted a lil while back... not 800 bux *


well uninformed one....800 is for a motorset. monthyl special and 1200 for a clip. They no longer have the monthly special, so now they cost 1500


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Pros and Cons*



BobbyRay said:


> **SR and RB r both suppost to be turboed (1 point for each)
> *SR are not that rare and easier to get parts for(2 points SR 1 point rb)
> *If i get RB i'll probably have to get any other parts from Austrailia or Japan(2 points SR 0 points RB)
> ----Now im just growing a little tired of opinions here-though I am not a sinful man, I will feel the need so a few coarse words IF I DONT GET THE STR8 TRUTH OF WHICH ONE IS FASTER, EASIER TO GET, OH AND CHEAPER!!!!
> ...


Between sr and rb the rb20 is cheaper. A front clip is hal a car. Fromt eh a pillar forward. Faster...well it is relative. You can get a banged up low mileage SR and it will run like crap. Let me tell you, my RB20 is QUICK. I am going out later to see if I can lure unsuspecting victims. Then I get a helmet and go to the track next weekend.


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

front clip= front end of car cut from dash up sometime includes dashboards and fenders and hoods all engine cost more for everything though


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

nx...im jealous...my ka engine is 171,xx miles is just about pooped. i love goin fast in it.... i want an RB so bad. I tried talkin my pop into helping me put it in but he insists i take it somewhere. I just want to refuse to PAY someone 1500-2000 to do the work...when i feel like i could. grrrrr... oh well...its gonna b a couple of months till i have the money but i will have it and i will have an RB in my 240....woohooo im so damn excited. 

as for bobby....RB is 6 cyls. sr is 4cyl. i would rather have a tired 6 cyl than a tired 4cyl. Rb is the cheaper one(i have no idea why) but yes SR20's are easier to find parts for. I am actually thinking of rebuilding the RB in my pops basement and doin it up right...like forged everything in the motor new everything and then installin it....


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

kevy8up you know why the RB is cheaper.....market demand. Everyone thinks the SR20 is godzilla. Other engines get forgotten. I am glad. And dont be jealous. Your time will come....be patient. I was inpatient and got a loan. But patient in the end. It works out. Boost is good let me tell ya. Just be patient. It will be that much more fufilling. And I would recommend doing it yourself. You just know where shit is. Makes it easier to diagnose problems...PLUS it gives you added confidnece when you do need to fix something like ahead gasket or whatever. Swapping is easy. Dont remove any hoses or wires and pull. JUst unbolt the necessaty shit.. heater hoses from firewall, lower harness and engine/tranny mounts. Same on RB, Sr whatever. Wiring is a pain but as far as the RB20 intoa SOHC, it is already laid out. Nothing major.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

O NO!!!! ANOTHER RB VS KA THREAD!!!!


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Thank you nx, ty well done.


----------

